# Purina ONE Beyond: Chicken and Whole Oat Recipe



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

So I got this catfood at walmart since I'm not any where near any places that has the really good and expensive high protein catfood for my hedgie to eat. So is this pretty decent enough for her to eat? I used a food processer to grind it up into smaller pieces for her to eat and so she don't get choked.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, that food is just fine! It's one of the only decent ones available at Walmart.  Other good brands from there are Evolve and Newman's Own.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

Yay! I'm so glad! I really love my little hedgie a lot and I want her to be healthy and live a long time(as long as she can live) =) I now mix the food with the sunseed brand hedgehog food. Sunseed and spikes delight is all that she used to eat for the first four months of her life since I've had her but I supplented that with other stuff like fruits and veggies and chicken and tuna and eggs. I never feed her anything with seeds in it or that's too hard for her to eat. But now I got this brand of catfood for her and so far she loves it! She went for it right away


----------

